# WDBI error after update of NBT



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I have here a "funny" error with a NBT in a X5 (F15). The guy has a chiptuning so he wanted an update with E-Sys and not with ISTA-P to avoid an update for the DDE. So far, so good.

The NBT was one of the last thing in the update (from 14-11-503 to 15-11-503). Bootloader was flashed succesfull, SWFL and IBAD also. But E-Sys wasn't able to inject the CAFD (cdDeploy) due to a WDBI_PLAIN error (WriteDataByIndentifier). The NBT is nearly dead now and it's impossible to inject a CAFD - you will get allways the same error.

The VO is original, the NBT is original - I have no idea why this error is happend. Every solution I tried in the last 4 days were unsuccessfull.

Does anybody has an idea?

CU Oliver


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Make sure your FA VIN matches the existing coding VIN in NBT. Latest software levels reject coding with wrong VIN while in the car. They code just fine on the bench though, with any VIN.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I will check the FA VIN this evening. The guy promised me that everything is absolutely original.

CU Oliver


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello1

I checked the VO (FA) and it's absolutely original. 

Next try is to flash the NBT with ISTA-P.

CU Oliver


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

No chance with E-Sys, no chance with ISTA-P. It's impossible to code the NBT. ISTA-P get a FinishedWithErrors, also E-Sys. This NBT is gone with the wind. Good to hear that the car is <2 years and had full guarantee. Hope that BMW built in a new NBT.

CU Oliver


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

The NBT is gone with the wind. ISTA-P said FinishedWithError and it's impossible to inject a CAFD (cdDeploy).

CU Oliver


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Do you use static IP address or use router?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

It's not the question about the way to connect. I was able to flash the bootloader and the swfl files. With an Icom without DHCP via router you would not be able to flash anything. I tried:
E-Sys with Enet cable
E-Sys with Icom without router
E-Sys with Icom with router and static IP
E-Sys with Icom with router and DHCP
ISTA-P in the same three ways.

CU Oliver


----------



## wiggis (Jul 20, 2014)

someone else reported similar. Hope this thread helps : http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-746767.html and this one http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-827806.html


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

So, the problem is solved. WDBI_PLAIN is VO related so I checked the VO but it was absolutely correct.

Then I deleted every SA in the VO and coded NBT only with 609 and 610. Wow, it was successful. After that I checked every SA and found the error. At the first time tehre was a DVD in the NBT and of course E-Sys stooped and I ejected the DVD and started the flash again. Due to this the area Code for the DVD was deleted (don't ask me why) and the SA 698 (area code 2) was the fault. Without this SA in the VO I was able to innject the CAFD and to flash the NBT to the correct i-level.

So, this problem is solved. The next is the damned WDBI_CPS with new 6WB with HW 32 or higher. 

CU Oliver


----------

